# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور دانشگاه ازاد برای سومیا

## FaMa77

*دوستان یه سوال
من سال سومم امسال
میتونم کنکور دانشگاه ازادو ازمایشی شرکت کنم؟
 اگه اره چطوری باید این کارو انجام بدم؟
لطفا کمکم کنین*

----------


## Prison Break

قبلا این سیستم بود فک کنم زمانی که ازاد و سراسری ازمونش جدا بود ولی الان بعید میدونم بتونی
من خودمم پرسیدم گفتن نمیشه چون ازموناشون یکی شده

----------


## FaMa77

> قبلا این سیستم بود فک کنم زمانی که ازاد و سراسری ازمونش جدا بود ولی الان بعید میدونم بتونی
> من خودمم پرسیدم گفتن نمیشه چون ازموناشون یکی شده


اخه میگن تو دولت قبلی ازمونو یکی کردن
ولی من یکی از فامیلامون سه سال پیش کنکور ازاد شرکت کرد برای پزشکی زمانی ک سال سوم بود ینی سال 91 ک میشه دولت قبل!
مگ اینکه برعکس باشه

----------


## M a s o u d

این حالت فک کنم برداشته شده
دیگه نمیشه سومیا ثبت نام کنن

----------


## FaMa77

> این حالت فک کنم برداشته شده
> دیگه نمیشه سومیا ثبت نام کنن


وای چه بد
ممنون

----------


## parastoo17

*زمانی که من سوم دیپ گرفتم یعنی تابستون 90 ممکن بود و تاریخشم اگه درست یادم باشه اوخر تیر بود ...
موقع ثبت نام جدا بود کلا و شما میرفتی خود دانشگاه ازاد با یه مشت سوال شیر برنجی اکی بود من خودم پزشکی کازرون قبول شدم همون سال ولی خب سوم بودم وتو ثبت نام میزدی دانش اموزم و کد تحصیلی نمیخواست اما خب باید بعد قبولی مدرکو میگرفتی وگرنه پیش نیاز میخورد...
91 هم جدا بود ولی از 92 ادغام شده و نمیشه متاسفانه...
البته بازم هیشکی lمث خود سازمان سنجش نمستونه بهتون ج بده*

----------


## FaMa77

> *زمانی که من سوم دیپ گرفتم یعنی تابستون 90 ممکن بود و تاریخشم اگه درست یادم باشه اوخر تیر بود ...
> موقع ثبت نام جدا بود کلا و شما میرفتی خود دانشگاه ازاد با یه مشت سوال شیر برنجی اکی بود من خودم پزشکی کازرون قبول شدم همون سال ولی خب سوم بودم وتو ثبت نام میزدی دانش اموزم و کد تحصیلی نمیخواست اما خب باید بعد قبولی مدرکو میگرفتی وگرنه پیش نیاز میخورد...
> 91 هم جدا بود ولی از 92 ادغام شده و نمیشه متاسفانه...
> البته بازم هیشکی lمث خود سازمان سنجش نمستونه بهتون ج بده*


سلام دوست عزیز ممنون از شما
من دیروز از یکی از معلمام پرسیدم گفتن برای ازمون دادن هیچ مانعی نیست! اما برای ثبت نام تو دانشگاه نیاز به مدرک دیپلم و تموم کردن مدرسه داری ک به خاطر همین نمیتونی بری دانشگاه
اما خوب اگ ب دانشگاهای هدف و این جور چیزا راضی باشی سر کلاسای اونا احتمالا میشه نشست
من هدفم فقط محک زدن خودمه و فک کنم ازمون دادنم بلامانعس
تازه یه پوئن مثبتی هم ک هست ک اینه ک سوالای دانشگاه دولتی و ازاد یکیه و دقیق تر میشه محک زد
بازم مرسی از شما به خاطر جوابتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Prison Break

> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون از شما
> من دیروز از یکی از معلمام پرسیدم گفتن برای ازمون دادن هیچ مانعی نیست! اما برای ثبت نام تو دانشگاه نیاز به مدرک دیپلم و تموم کردن مدرسه داری ک به خاطر همین نمیتونی بری دانشگاه
> اما خوب اگ ب دانشگاهای هدف و این جور چیزا راضی باشی سر کلاسای اونا احتمالا میشه نشست
> من هدفم فقط محک زدن خودمه و فک کنم ازمون دادنم بلامانعس
> تازه یه پوئن مثبتی هم ک هست ک اینه ک سوالای دانشگاه دولتی و ازاد یکیه و دقیق تر میشه محک زد
> بازم مرسی از شما به خاطر جوابتون


دوست عزیز اما فکر میکنم اشتباه میکنی
پارسال یک بخش نامه من خوندم که اگر دانش اموزان سوم توی آزمون سراسری شرکت کنن محروم میشن
کلا از اول سراسری هیچ وقت نمی شد دانش آموز سوم شرکت کنه بلکه اون ازاد بود و اونم از زمانی که با سراسری یکی شد امکانش برداشته شد
حالا بازم شما از فرد معتبر تر سوال کن ولی من تقریبا مطمئن هستم که این امکان دیگه وجود نداره

----------

